# Had Jim Wangers sign my car yesterday!



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

Thought I would share a couple pictures from the A.E. Golden Pontiac show in Reading Pa. on Sunday. They had Jim Wangers & Dave Anderson there as guest . 
Jim had a great presentation on the history of how the name "Wide-track Pontiac" came about.
Afterwards Jim was nice enough to sign a couple of our cars !
Here are a few pics of Jim signing my car & one with a few members of The SVGTOTigers club with Jim. 
I was a pretty neat day for sure!

Brent


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

arty: Brent!!!

For the man who was responsible for the Judge to sign it, it's is the icing on the cake. 

I wish everyone could see this car, you'd be hard pressed to find many others as done as well as this one. It's a crowd pleaser and multiple award winning car.
AWESOME!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats! It looks like one sweet a** ride!! :cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey thats 2 of you now! :cheers


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats Brent!
What an awesome addition to an awesome car!

mac


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have seen this car before at other shows and it is a BEAUT!!!!


----------



## Andy68GTO (Nov 15, 2007)

In the fourth picture if you look closely you can see a blue 68. It seems to be overshadowed by this Judge. :rofl: :lol:! Seriously, this was a great day and hearing Jim tell his stories about the first Judge prototype to Brent was great. (I believe they used a limelight green 69 and painted it Orange) What a great show!!! :cool

Andy
SVGTO Treasurer


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Andy68GTO said:


> In the fourth picture if you look closely you can see a blue 68. It seems to be overshadowed by this Judge. :rofl: :lol:! Seriously, this was a great day and hearing Jim tell his stories about the first Judge prototype to Brent was great. (I believe they used a limelight green 69 and painted it Orange) What a great show!!! :cool
> 
> Andy
> SVGTO Treasurer


In all the stories I've heard from people who have met Jim Wangers, he always comes across as a decent guy who simply loves Pontiacs, like most of us. Someday, I've got to get him to sign my car..........


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've never met Jim Wangers, but I'd like to. He is a true American Icon, and has played a huge part in the developement and marketing of great high performance Pontiacs. A drag racer, a consultant, a marketing expert, and a gearhead's gearhead, he is living, breathing history. I have a friend who met him at a Pontiac event about 18 years ago, and same thing: the man is the real deal. I don't have a Judge, but he could sign my '65 or my '67 any time!!
Jeff


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

Andy68GTO said:


> In the fourth picture if you look closely you can see a blue 68. It seems to be overshadowed by this Judge. :rofl: :lol:! Seriously, this was a great day and hearing Jim tell his stories about the first Judge prototype to Brent was great. (I believe they used a limelight green 69 and painted it Orange) What a great show!!! :cool
> 
> Andy
> SVGTO Treasurer


Hey Andy, Heres a picture of that blue 68 overshadowing a sweet new G8. :lol:
Whats up with that! 
btw Did you polish your fanbelts yet. I heard they were taking points off for faded fanbelts @ that show! 
Just kidding Andy
Brent


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

revsitup said:


> Hey Andy, *Heres a picture of that blue 68 overshadowing a sweet new G8.* :lol:
> Whats up with that!
> btw Did you polish your fanbelts yet. I heard they were taking points off for faded fanbelts @ that show!
> Just kidding Andy
> Brent


:rofl: Just goes to show that Pontiac style and performance is still going strong 40 years later! 

mac


----------

